
Google, unlike Microsoft, must turn over foreign emails: U.S. judge - davidgerard
http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSKBN15J0ON
======
CarolineW
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13564102](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13564102)

